

Show HN: Hubbble – A weekly email of links you favorite on Twitter - ahmads
http://hubbble.co

======
frade33
This is very intriguing, anything that involves 'email' normally is shunned by
me. But this is little 'seductive'. anyway what's the catch? put ads in
newsletter?

~~~
ahmads
Haha no catch. No ads, at least not yet. :p

------
khalidlafi
Awesome product! I've been a user since the start and I like it a lot. Keep up
the good work!

